# Help a Beretta Owner Win a Contest. :)



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

If you are on Facebook.... Please help me out and vote for my photo by going to Robar Guns Facebook Photo Contest and *LIKE* the photo of the Beretta Nano w/ the red background. It's this photo below:


----------

